

Startup NY – tax free 10 years - ddariod
http://startup-ny.com

======
CompleteMoron2
incredible! That is a great offer, and NY is hard on you for rent. I wonder
how recent your startup has to be or can you just legally change entities and
operate anew.

I have a new startup coming together that I am just about to setup in NYC.
Awesome!

